

Karma points working ok? - SeanDav

I just had some increases in Karma points I can't explain. Not a lot, just a couple of points. I realize that they could have come from older posts but I don't post a lot and my Karma is generally fairly stable between posts. It has remained the same for the last few days, until I made a few posts, but now the addition seems to be out.<p>Probably nothing but just in case there is some sort of new bug, I thought I would mention it.
======
tokenadult
The site founder is on record as saying that an individual's personal karma
total is related to, but is not exactly, based on the net of upvotes on
submissions and of upvotes and downvotes on comments. In other words, it is
possible that a personal karma total could have movement up or down even if
there hasn't been any recent up or down vote on anything you've posted here,
or the other way around. I think the system is generally working as intended,
but there is a little intentional security by obscurity to prevent gaming
karma, I think.

